# 37th NCOS (DC) Orchid Auction



## Linus_Cello (Jan 12, 2016)

http://www.ncos.us/auction.htm

37TH NCOS ORCHID AUCTION
SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 7, 2016
BEHNKE NURSERIES (BELTSVILLE, MD)
11300 BALTIMORE AVE, BELTSVILLE MD, 20705
FREE ADMISSION! 11 AM TO 3 PM

CALLING ALL ORCHID LOVERS

The National Capital Orchid Society will hold its annual Orchid Auction on Sunday, February 7, 2016 from 11:00 AM to 3:00 PM at Behnke Nurseries in Beltsville MD (behnkes.com/hours-directions/).

Free admission - open to the public, so grab a friend interested in Orchids and join us in the fun. Preview from 10:00 to 11:00 AM. This live auction will offer over 300 blooming or near-blooming size orchids, from well-known growers coast to coast, Hawaii and private collections. There will be lots of very rare and unusual orchids. This is one of the largest Orchid Auctions in the country.

Checks / Visa / Mastercard / Discover welcome.

Plants are provided from the stocks of leading vendors. Other offered plants in the auction will be donated by NCOS members.

For further information contact Dan Gillespie auction chair at: [email protected].

Schedule of Events

10:00 am	Bidders preview Auction beauties
11:00 am	Exciting Auction commences!
3:00 pm	End of an exhilarating experience
The fun starts this way: First check in at the auction area front desk to register and receive a numbered paper plate and pencil. Browse the auction room and take note of which exotic orchids you want to bid on. Write the number down so you won't miss the plants when they are brought up to the auctioneer. When the auction starts, raise your numbered plate to bid on your dream orchid. Some plants will be in early stage of budding and the auction team will project the flowering stage on the screen next to the auctioneer. Repeat this step until you are the winner. Your winning orchid will be taken to a secure holding area with your number on it until you check out at the cash registers.

NCOS Needs YOU!!
1. Member Donations The majority of revenue required to operate NCOS comes directly from our annual auction. Please consider volunteering to help with the event and donating one or more orchids, preferably in bud or in bloom, from your collection that are in good health to the auction. Please, no infested or sickly plants. Your donations are tax deductible.

Contact Dan Gillespie in advance of the auction so that we know how many plants you will be donating. This allows us to organize the auction plant flow. Members can bring in donations to Behnke's starting Saturday February 7th, from noon until 4:00 PM. Additionally, there will be a plant donation check-in period the morning of the auction February 8th, from 8 AM to 10 AM. If a member wishes to make a plant donation but is not able to make the check-in times provided, they should contact Dan Gillespie to make different arrangements.

2. Volunteer This event is run entirely by volunteers. If you are new to the club, or haven't yet tried volunteering, come join us! This is a fun opportunity for you to socialize with other NCOS members and contribute to NCOS.

Please consider volunteering some of your time and skills for a few hours on Saturday afternoon, February 7th (set up) and/or Sunday, February 8th (auction and take down). We need people to help set up the auction hall, staff bidder registration and hospitality, screen out unhealthy plants, forward plants to the auctioneers, record winning bids, move the sold plants to the plant holding area, staff the plant holding area and cash registers, and help clean up afterwards. A sign-up sheet will be available at the NCOS members meeting on January 19th. In the event that the activity/shift you request has already been filled, please suggest an alternative activity/shift you are willing to assist.

To volunteer, or for further information, contact Nancy Burns at [email protected]


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 3, 2016)

This Sunday. (Sorry no tailgate)


----------

